# programm im background tastendruck abfangen



## Eardy (19. Nov 2007)

hallo leute, ich möchte in java ein programm schreibt, was im hintergrund läuft und auf tastendruck reagiert und etwas ausführt.

ist das in java umsetzbar, wenn ja wie kann ich das umsetzen? bisher kenn ich das nur so, das man mit dem keylistener nur tasten entgegen nehmen kann, wenn dieser einem objekt zugwiesen ist, und diese objekt fokusiert wurde.

ich hoffe ich konnte mein problem verständlich darstellen.

ich hoffe ihr kennt eine lösung.

gruß

Eardy


----------



## Guest (19. Nov 2007)

selbiges interressiert mich auch brennend   

ich möchte ein programm schreiben, welches im hintergund läuft
und nach tastendruck z.b. die tasten 1 bis 5 simuliert nacheinander "drückt"

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das anstelle? 
ein beispiel für das "drücken" einer taste + das reagieren im hintergund reicht im grunde schon 

mfg :wink:


----------



## The_S (20. Nov 2007)

Taste drücken kannst du mit der Klasse java.awt.Robot. Aber auf Aktionen, wenn dein Programm im Hintergrund läuft, kannst du nicht reagieren. Es sei denn du schreibst dir eine native Bibliothek in C++ und bindest diese über JNI ein.


----------



## Eardy (20. Nov 2007)

das heist es gibt keine reine java möglichkeit, um in einem programm was im hintergrund läuft mit einem tastendruck eine aktion aus zu führen?

schade, denn c++ beherrsche ich nicht.


----------



## The_S (20. Nov 2007)

ja


----------

